# 139 U.S. WWII bodies found on Tarawa Atoll.



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2008)

> *Ironic this was reported this week, the 65th anniversary of the battle. *



139 U.S. WWII bodies found in Pacific - UPI.com

TARAWA, Kiribati, Nov. 25 (UPI) -- A Florida non-profit group says it has found the World War II graves of 139 U.S. Marines and sailors killed in fighting on the tiny Pacific atoll of Tarawa.

The discovery was made by History Flight, of Marathon, Fla., working with the with WFI Research Group of Fall River, Mass., on the island 2,500 miles southwest of Hawaii, the St. Petersburg (Fla.) Times reported Tuesday.

"This is an incredible find," said Donald Allen, an Ohio author who wrote the book "Tarawa - the Aftermath." "These were somebody's sons, brothers, fathers. It's extraordinarily meaningful to know where they are."

The three-day 1943 battle between U.S. and Japanese forces on Tarawa, now part of Kiribati, was one of the bloodiest battles in the Pacific Campaign, claiming the lives of more than 1,600 Americans and 4,500 Japanese defenders, only 17 of whom survived. Many grave markers were lost when air strips were built following the battle, the newspaper said.

The U.S. Army tried to locate the bodies starting in 1946 but only 49 percent of the known victims were found. History Flight officials told the Times it had located eight burial pits on the island and will notify relatives as remains are identified.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 26, 2008)

Bring em home!!!!


----------



## Trebor (Nov 27, 2008)

this seriously brought a tear to my eye.....


bring our boys home....identify them....and give them a proper burial....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2008)

Bring them home!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you, History Flight, for getting these boys home at last.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2008)

History Flight seems to do a good job with situations like this.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 27, 2008)

Bring these brave boys home! 

And to History Flight..... 

TO


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 27, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Bring these brave boys home!
> 
> And to History Flight.....
> 
> TO





X2


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 27, 2008)

That's some good men that do great work.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2008)

Great to see them finally found. Bring them home


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## davparlr (Nov 27, 2008)

Bring them home so they can be honored in the land they so bravely and willing gave their lives for.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2008)

Agree with all, and good work History F


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Glad they have been found, sad it took this long for someone to do it! Congrats and thanks to History Flight! 
May they Rest In Peace, knowing they did not die in vain. And that we could never thank them enough for their sacrifice!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 28, 2008)

MissionStatement


----------



## Roger (Jul 8, 2009)

Trebor said:


> this seriously brought a tear to my eye.....
> 
> 
> bring our boys home....identify them....and give them a proper burial....



I am inquiring about the photo of "Southern Comfort III. I believe it states that it is signed by George Insley and Rudolph Jandreau. I am wondering if this is what the post is saying. I am the son of the Navigator of this crew, and also the Historian and VP of the current 44th BGVA (wwww.44thbombgroup.com) George Insley is alive and well, but Rudy Jandreau has been deceased for over30 years and the two never met after the War. Although this crew flew this ship 14 times on their second tour. George has seen this post and is wondering how someone would know he would be operating this ship during this picture. Being that it he is identified as a Captain it would have been near the end of his second tour. This photo was taken the day that this ship was preparing to take off on its last mission with the Crandell Crew aboard. They were shot down on a low level supply run in support for the troops on 24 March 1945. The sun catcher is made by one of our Veterans and has only been in existence for about 5 to 7 years. It is important that we keep history correct and unchanged !


----------



## Amsel (Jul 8, 2009)

Sir if i may clarify; you are asking about Trebors' signature graphic?


----------

